# best places to work in this feild.



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

If I could do it all over again, I would have stayed in California after active-duty to live and work in San Diego. Nicest city in the world if you ask me.


----------



## ehtjoshua (Aug 2, 2010)

nice . but why would u pick there . and how much did you make a year ?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I make about 1.2 mil a year:thumbsup: roping houses


----------



## ehtjoshua (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for ur thoughts and answers .


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but it sure seems that every yahoo that comes here claiming to be either in school or young and starting out, can't write or spell worth a ****. I can't take this ****** writing anymore. 

It's just embarrassing and this is supposedly our future. Cripes I hope I croak young. 

I'm no wizz kid by any means but at least get the basics correct.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

We were just talking about this tonight (me and another electrician from the old days). When I started out in 1990 I made $7.00 per hour whatever that is per year.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

ehtjoshua said:


> where is the best place to work . im wondering why , im currently atteneding school and when i get into the work for i would like to know what places are better to work for like residential or commercial. plz list some reasons and why there good to work for


Stay wherever your family is. Best advice I can give you.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Maybe it's just me but it sure seems that every yahoo that comes here claiming to be either in school or young and starting out, can't write or spell worth a ****. I can't take this ****** writing anymore.
> 
> It's just embarrassing and this is supposedly our future. Cripes I hope I croak young.
> 
> I'm no wizz kid by any means but at least get the basics correct.


 

I think education has gone down hill. Lowered expectations. A high school diploma should mean something. I do not think it does anymore. I bet people in their 70's who dropped out of the 10th grade are more literate than many high school graduates of today.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> If I could do it all over again, I would have stayed in California after active-duty to live and work in San Diego. Nicest city in the world if you ask me.


 Nice but good luck trying to get some decent Italian food or pizza.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

What part of Jersey are you from....?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> We were just talking about this tonight (me and another electrician from the old days). When I started out in 1990 I made $7.00 per hour whatever that is per year.


(another electrician and myself)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And they always ask about the money.

1. Like what you do.
2. Live where there is work or you enjoy the area.
3. Money will follow or you have to make decisions.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

An electrician and I.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Stay wherever your family is. Best advice I can give you.


What if his dad beat him, his mother dressed him funny and his sister set him up with her fat friends?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

brian john said:


> What if his dad beat him, his mother dressed him funny and his sister set him up with her fat friends?


What if he is a chubby chaser?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> his sister set him up with her fat friends?


 That's why they make Jack Daniels.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

What school are you going to .....? Beauty school, driving school, middle school..? I suppose you haven't been watching the news lately or been up on current events much..? You want to get into a field and make a lot of money...? your not gonna find it doing construction that's for sure.. Why dont you google......"What kind of jobs or professions are going to be in high demand in the next 10 years." I'm pretty sure construction in not even on the top 30.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> What school are you going to .....? Beauty school, driving school, middle school..? I suppose you haven't been watching the news lately or been up on current events much..? You want to get into a field and make a lot of money...? your not gonna find it doing construction that's for sure.. Why dont you google......"What kind of jobs or professions are going to be in high demand in the next 10 years." I'm pretty sure construction in not even on the top 30.


I think electrical can be associated with far more than construction. If he likes S.D. he can probably work on ships electrical if he tries hard enough.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> What school are you going to .....? Beauty school, driving school, middle school..? I suppose you haven't been watching the news lately or been up on current events much..? You want to get into a field and make a lot of money...? your not gonna find it doing construction that's for sure.. Why dont you google......"What kind of jobs or professions are going to be in high demand in the next 10 years." I'm pretty sure construction in not even on the top 30.


 Nearly every new technology uses electricity in some way or another. So construction may not be in the top but electrician will be.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you like San Diego, here is a very cool place to work.http://www.saic.com/career/


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe there is a future in our field, BUT it is definitely in a rut at the present. 

Something to remember about all the best career list MOST ignore the trades as they consider this not a real profession.

The college kids read these list and line up to be in those fields flooding the fields and driving wages down.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> What school are you going to .....? Beauty school, driving school, middle school..? I suppose you haven't been watching the news lately or been up on current events much..? You want to get into a field and make a lot of money...? your not gonna find it doing construction that's for sure.. Why dont you google......"What kind of jobs or professions are going to be in high demand in the next 10 years." I'm pretty sure construction in not even on the top 30.


Tony, the demand for electricians is only going to increase in the coming years. Just think about the infrastructure, specifically in the northeast. The grid, old water mains, waste water pipes, fresh water supply, bridges, tunnels, roads, all them need to be maintained and/ or replaced. There is plenty of demand for our services in the next 50 years.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Tony, the demand for electricians is only going to increase in the coming years. Just think about the infrastructure, specifically in the northeast. The grid, old water mains, waste water pipes, fresh water supply, bridges, tunnels, roads, all them need to be maintained and/ or replaced. There is plenty of demand for our services in the next 50 years.


The fellows in Washington know this fact. You will go far if you speak Spanish


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

move to south dakota.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

But its starting to get really annoying................wtf is up with all the "GEE how do I get a job" or "where should i look" or What is a good college I can go to for electrical work" 
JESUS H CHRIST just get a fuc$en job already and shut the fusk up about it. When did this become such a dear Abby forum...? Hi my name is ****s weed and I need some consultation on how to get a job.... 

Hey for all those of you confused people.....Try googling ..."what occupations are going to be in high demand in the next 10 years" and I can almost guarantee that you will not find electrician anywhere on that list.......
I'm not saying that its not in high demand, but there are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to many electrical workers than there is work. So much so that I wont even bother estimating new homes. Guys are doing them out of their cars for **** money. I will only do them if they absolutely want me to and I get my price.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Kirk, click here.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I am really curious as to what the psychology behind that is....When I get really board (which hasnt happened since 2007) I try to do something constuctive and or fun.....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

It may not be the most interesting but I would say working as a lineman for a utility company (POCO). Steady work, lot's of overtime, good money, excellent benefits and retirement. I'd highly recommend trying to get a job with a large utility provider.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I am really curious as to what the psychology behind that is....When I get really board (which hasnt happened since 2007) I try to do something constuctive and or fun.....


It's usually the same type of people that get off on typing some ignorant racist sh!t on the internet whenever they possibly can, that is....as long as they are doing it hiding behind a screen, in a well protected enclosure, with a lock on the door and a random screen name.......


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What if he is a chubby chaser?


We all know fat girls are like mopeds :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would be willing to bet my van that the OP is about 22-24, lives in his parents basement, drives a VW golf (which he has all pimped out because he thinks it will help him get girls) had sex maybe once or twice but busted his nut wayy to quick and his parents are totally embaressed of him and are counting the days untill he moves out. What do some of you fellas think.......He also might be an only child because he obviously doesnt know how to act around grown ups....


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think that's funny as heck! I do think the OP needs to take some grammar and spelling classes. I'm not perfect but he sounds foreign.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

ehtjoshua said:


> where is the best place to work . im wondering why , im currently atteneding school and when i get into the work for i would like to know what places are better to work for like residential or commercial. plz list some reasons and why there good to work for


 


What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Tony, the demand for electricians is only going to increase in the coming years. Just think about the infrastructure, specifically in the northeast. The grid, old water mains, waste water pipes, fresh water supply, bridges, tunnels, roads, all them need to be maintained and/ or replaced. There is plenty of demand for our services in the next 50 years.


 The state seems to be spending lots of money in my county and from all the road crews ive seen, they all seem to be of Latin desent. 

Im not doubting that we are not in demand but there seem to be more guys than jobs at the moment...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> What kind of car do you drive?


 Ops that post was acually ment for you? I know guys its not nice to make fun of mentally disabled people but his parents asked me to call him out......


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> What kind of car do you drive?


 Dude not cool.....why are you sending me pictures of your uncircumcised tiny "*WHITE" *penis.....? you really need some help dude... And from the looks of it you need to learn some better hygiene


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Dude not cool.....why are you sending me pictures of your uncircumcised tiny "*WHITE" *penis.....? you really need some help dude... And from the looks of it you need to learn some better hygiene


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Become a male nurse. These statistics are just from memory but they make up something like 15% of the workforce but hold 40% of the lead nursing jobs.

Work 3 days a week, start out at 60-70k/year


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

1.2 million a year roping houses? I had no idea. Really


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Me either, but it sounds nice


----------



## PORUS (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know what you guys are getting all worked up over. If he can barely spell, I doubt he will make it through apprentice school. 

And older generations are always talking BS about younger generations. It has been going on since the dawn of man. The "baby boomer" generation has its fair share of donkeys too. I know second career guys in post secondary programs who can barely do basic grade 9 math. They were given handouts their whole lives from the big 3. After the auto sector went downhill, they received quite the rude awakening when some of them found themselves in a classroom. :laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey kid,

u wood realy like to wurk electrishun in sewaj treetmant plant upgrad.

it is cool cuz $bling money is reel gud.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

captkirk said:


> But its starting to get really annoying................wtf is up with all the "GEE how do I get a job" or "where should i look" or What is a good college I can go to for electrical work"
> JESUS H CHRIST just get a fuc$en job already and shut the fusk up about it. When did this become such a dear Abby forum...? Hi my name is ****s weed and I need some consultation on how to get a job....
> 
> Hey for all those of you confused people.....Try googling ..."what occupations are going to be in high demand in the next 10 years" and I can almost guarantee that you will not find electrician anywhere on that list.......
> I'm not saying that its not in high demand, but there are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to many electrical workers than there is work. So much so that I wont even bother estimating new homes. Guys are doing them out of their cars for **** money. I will only do them if they absolutely want me to and I get my price.


I don't understand what you're so bitter about. Do you not remember a time when you didn't know anything about the trade and weren't sure how to set yourself up? Can you actually point to a page which Google links to that actually spells out (accurately) what is really involved in becoming a pro?


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> It may not be the most interesting but I would say working as a lineman for a utility company (POCO). Steady work, lot's of overtime, good money, excellent benefits and retirement. I'd highly recommend trying to get a job with a large utility provider.


All good points, but something to remember is to check and see how that time will count toward licensure, should you desire to become an electrical contractor. Here in NC, I *think* lineman time only counts at something like 10%, meaning to get a Limited license (four years), you would need 40 years experience. I might be wrong on all of that, though....


----------



## ehtjoshua (Aug 2, 2010)

well thanks for your guys thoughts and answers . i found from my research and from other place that they will need over 300,000 need elecs by 2012 . thanks for your help guys


----------



## ehtjoshua (Aug 2, 2010)

im sorry man but right now im almost done my first term and i have an 95 for the class and it isn't easy **** .


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Maybe it's just me but it sure seems that every yahoo that comes here claiming to be either in school or young and starting out, can't write or spell worth a ****. I can't take this ****** writing anymore.
> 
> It's just embarrassing and this is supposedly our future. Cripes I hope I croak young.
> 
> I'm no wizz kid by any means but at least get the basics correct.


I am very patient but I was wiring a new Kroger supermarket and it was time for them to start hiring. I snuck a peek at some of the applications and I swear it had nothing to do with the girl in the see-thru blouse. On the line that asked what position he was seeking he said "inethang." What is going on in this world?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

ehtjoshua said:


> where is the best place to work . im wondering why , im currently atteneding school and when i get into the work for i would like to know what places are better to work for like residential or commercial. plz list some reasons and why there good to work for


Do like everyone else does, get a fu**ing job and work your ba!!s off untill you learn the trade. STFU while your doing it cause no one wants to hear you cry. Dont bring your cell phone to work, we dont care if your girlfriend cheated on you. AND PULL YOUR FUC**NG PANTS UP!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

ehtjoshua said:


> i found from my research and from other place that they will need over 300,000 need elecs by 2012 .


Yuhp. that wood be nyce. i fownd a good cumpany where i and the forman can hit the crystal tugether, wee got the goodz crank, get er dun real fast!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Yuhp. that wood be nyce. i fownd a good cumpany where i and the forman can hit the crystal tugether, wee got the goodz crank, get er dun real fast!!


Lollercopter!


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Anywhere but here..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If i was in this for the money, I wouldnt be an electrician.

~Matt


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

south dakota


----------

